# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got a chance to go offshore with Capt. C on the Reel Gambler last week for the first time in a long time with some good friends! Didn't find the fish Capt. C wanted but they had a large time...cleaned fish for 4 hours! 

Working on the railroad!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Dang brother, you're early this week. Good to see you kicking it off thou.

A little more progress on the house.
Just the guys - Move night seeing Ice age
Some crazy guy with weird glasses.
Camera phone shot of the Petronas Towers


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Today is my Friday too.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Man i saw this and my heart skipped a beat thinking it was Friday already!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

*Start the countdown!!!!*

It's Thursday which means these are right around the corner!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

got sick so i didn't fish much this week..got this 49inch ling from the yak though..


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

MAN it's gonna be a long day now!!!!! LOL Nice pics BTW.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My mind is already slipping. Just a reminder that it don't get know better. Glad you had a large time.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thread sooo good it starts a day early!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Its friday somewhere...LOL


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

A few from the local car show here last weekend...


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

That GT500 is just plain nasty!!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

me getting ready to paddle my sailboat around lake Travis weekend before last..

a


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mike said:


> That GT500 is just plain nasty!!!!


...and trust me the pictures do it no justice. I have some more pictures but may go back this Saturday and try to catch him again with a better camera.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Man o man what a slick looking old truck. That's my kinda ride! Thanks for posting the photo. Baker


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

elkhunter49 said:


> Man o man what a slick looking old truck. That's my kinda ride! Thanks for posting the photo. Baker


 Thank you..


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

BBQ sundae








Encouragement material

-Nick


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

elkhunter49 said:


> Man o man what a slick looking old truck. That's my kinda ride! Thanks for posting the photo. Baker


I will tell the wife...she actually took that picture. We parked next to him and you would have thought it was a box of chocolates or something...LOL! She grew up in west Texas and drove a simular truck in high school..ole blue. She hated it at first when her dad passed it on then figured out all the boys wanted to ride in ole blue.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Bucks and a goat*

San Jacinto County Bucks
Hedge Trimming Goat


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If it only had a 4-speed manual transmission...my wife would hate me about right now. 

TH


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

OK It is now Friday here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My Grandsons first day of pre-k school with a much smaller kid freeking out. :rotfl:

OMG! Your 4? :work:

And for those who might wonder, he is legally Choctaw Indian. I'm 1/8th Blackfoot myself.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a graffiti artist in the making..


Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

My Dad had a truck exactly like that. Same color and the white walls. WOW. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Gary said:


> My Grandsons first day of pre-k school with a much smaller kid freeking out. :rotfl:
> 
> OMG! Your 4? :work:
> 
> And for those who might wonder, he is legally Choctaw Indian. I'm 1/8th Blackfoot myself.


My great grand father was full blooded Algonquin. I'm part yankee red skin....:rotfl:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> I will tell the wife...she actually took that picture. We parked next to him and you would have thought it was a box of chocolates or something...LOL! She grew up in west Texas and drove a simular truck in high school..ole blue. She hated it at first when her dad passed it on then figured out all the boys wanted to ride in ole blue.


Must be a West Texas thang.... I'm a San Angelo boy myself !!!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1-4 pics of my lil princess!
4-8 pics of the wifes new ride

Happy Friday yall!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This pulled up next to me on Foster Road in SA the other day.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

few pics. 

Hog hunting will start today.

Some bull reds last sunday


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

TTUOutlaw's 4 month old German Shepherd on Facetime - everytime I'd say her name, she'd do this. It was rather humorous to us.

JAB Fest - Lubbock last weekend. Cory Morrow, Roger Creager, Josh Abbott Band (JAB) - great show! Over 6000 in atttnedance at the Lone Star Amphitheater


----------



## LC Yakr (Aug 18, 2009)

The daughter working hard for her HS Volleyball team!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Told my wife last night I like her toe nail polish. In tow....nice!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bowling with friends last Friday.....


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*New patio*

This is our first big project vitamin sea and I did together and it turned out better than hoped. We love it!


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Eric Church concert

sent from my cell using tapatalk


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

My first Friday pic. The two hounds yesterday at the park. Marlin is the rescued border collie mix and Tiller is the 4 month old labradoodle.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

My boy bass fishin. My cub scout.....la familia......


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my 49inch ling..thought yall might want to see more from it


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My son and I had a great Monday


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> My son and I had a great Monday


jealous! and out of green for ya! :clover:


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

*Dove Hunt*

Got caught in traffic on Hwy 83 around La Pryor. Decided to go ahead and clean birds.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man no matter how bad my day goes i see this and its all better


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few pics lately


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Calmday said:


> Dang brother, you're early this week. Good to see you kicking it off thou.
> 
> Some crazy guy with weird glasses.


That same guy was at the Nascar races in Chicago last weekend!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> A few from the local car show here last weekend...


Looks like a '70 Ford truck. Brought back the memories!

One of my pals drove one in high school back in '76. He painted his black, added some Formula 1 Super Stock wheels to it, dualled it out and juiced up the 302 with a Holley 4 barrel sitting on top of an Edelbrock manifold. Transmission was 3 on the tree.

After school we'd drive from Lamar High School off Westheimer to Westridge by the Astrodome and race our hotrods. The only thing on Westridge was the old Car Museum.......the rest was woods.

Our hotrods were a '71 Chevelle, '70 Camaro, '76 Camaro (mine), '68 Mustang.......

Thanks for the memories bro.


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

Happy Friday to all!

1. My son plinking at the farm

2. My friend's kids after our trip last Saturday.

JM


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*

Here are some random pics from our vacation this summer to Emerald Isle, NC and some peppers from the garden.

My son had fun eating blue crabs...

Just canned 15 pints of dipping peppers this week.

Kids in a local stream "exploring" for crawdads and salamanders.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Me and Mal on crocket street









Great sunday on the water with the family









Thursday night night fishing the the boys!


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Got caught in traffic on Hwy 83 around La Pryor. Decided to go ahead and clean birds.


You must have hunted crystal city. We got caught in the same traffic jam and your bird mess! Highway full of feathers.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Last weekend. Cool temp, schooling shad, aggressive bass, and a vacant lake. Can't wait for the next cool front.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> This is our first big project vitamin sea and I did together and it turned out better than hoped. We love it!


We have that dogs twin..

a


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

All I got
























Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

threeredfish said:


> You must have hunted crystal city. We got caught in the same traffic jam and your bird mess! Highway full of feathers.


Yes sir, hunted Crystal City. I can't take full responsibility for all feathers, we cleaned 4 limits, then we had people pull up beside us and ask to use water after we were finished. I bet there was over 200 birds cleaned in that spot during the hour we were stopped.

Sorry for the mess.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F. Austin State Park and Colorado River Last Weekend*

I helped lead 2 nature hikes on Saturday morning at SFA SP. Fun and educational one hour hikes through Brazos River bottomland forests. After that Mrs. Wissl and I hit the Texas Parks and Wildlife Colorado River Paddling Trail again. This time without the 20 kayak flotilla we had the week before with our Scout Troop. We were blessed with 14 species of birds and the opportunity to watch an Osprey dive for fish 15 feet from us while a Bald Eagle circled overhead! Life is Better Outside!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hey Oso, speaking of lime green cars...Faith's sled

The pic was shot on film on my sted dad's old Minolta. Not bad for a 30 year old camera.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Top of Mt Evans. Hike took 9 hrs from Guanella Pass.







About 5:15am heading up "trail" to Mt Bierstadt. That is the infamous "Sawtooth" connecting Bierstadt and Evans.







Waterfall on hike up to "gulch" between Evans and Bierstadt







Looking back...started the hike at the base of the three mtns in the distance







Rockies game 







Front row at Pretty Lights


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Mont said:


> Hey Oso, speaking of lime green cars...Faith's sled
> 
> The pic was shot on film on my sted dad's old Minolta. Not bad for a 30 year old camera.


oh, now that is nice right there! :cheers:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Pool is getting closer to completion. Need to complete landscaping, and this wet weekend and dove season is not helping much either.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Bye week from footbal last week so i got to spend some time relaxing for a little bit!
Some food, family, shiney hineys, new kitchen counters, and i finally got to drive the wifes new ride LOL

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Swordfish before









Swordfish after sending the bill to RJ Boyle


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a heck of a fish tank!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Catholic Church I attend. Absolutely beautiful. World Youth Day Mass was held here. 







Yes that is a parrot on the guys arm. Yes he is driving. 







Mt. Torrey's in the background about 5:15am







Top of Torrey's. A-Basin/Breckenridge in the background







Hiking up Torrey's







Looking up at Torrey's







Gray's on the left- Torrey's on the right 







Below tree line on hike down from Torrey's


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Flounder Limits with the wife. 

Teal walk-in limit

Lucy 

How Lucy likes to sleep (EVERY NIGHT!)


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> ...


Farkin' HIPPIE ... !

Couple teal down here, get off that hippie rock and get your arse down here ... !


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

My mom got in to a wreck Wednesday thank God no one was hurt. It rolled on to the right side. Thankfully she had her seat belt on. The cops, firefighters, and ems were great to her and to me and my sister when we came running up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

friend got caught riding his bike in the middle school.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

the good times:texasflag


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

For the first time in too darn long, finally made it on the water again, Sunday the 22nd....
1: at buccees on the way.
2: monster catch of the day...way to start it out
3: took a bit, but finally got a few in the box......


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

1) Delta Sunset behind our new house on Bee Bayou.
2) Another sunset from my backyard.
3) Sunrise from the front.
4) Mighty (LOW) Mississippi from Carthage Point, just south of Natchez.
5) A dove hunt, an LSU Football game and a good meal with family.
6) One way I tell my wife I love her........she gets a text of this pic after she's eaten the sandwich.
7) I love this gate topper. If you can't read it, there's a silhouette of a rifleman and the words say "GO AWAY".


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A friend has one just like this..Or close, it has the big bad A motor in it.. Garage kept with less than 5,000 miles for $33,000 JUS FYI



Mont said:


> Hey Oso, speaking of lime green cars...Faith's sled
> 
> The pic was shot on film on my sted dad's old Minolta. Not bad for a 30 year old camera.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Now pics of the girl and the wife.....with whom I'm expecting a firstborn son at Christmas.

Last weekend we made a little jaunt down to New Orleans. The wife was in a conference all weekend so me and the girl hit the Quarter.

Coloring with the wife. Wearing my cap and glasses. She asked me to dance with her at a wedding......where I didn't know anybody. Steppin on my toes now......


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

*Pics*

1) Set many of these this year in the Eagle Ford Shale.
2) No comment needed.....
3) Molly!!
4) Beautiful Girl used her tag Wednesday.....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> 1) Set many of these this year in the Eagle Ford Shale.
> 2) No comment needed.....
> 3) Molly!!
> 4) Beautiful Girl used her tag Wednesday.....


Okay what gives with the aggie coozie but a Texes Tech sticker on the truck back window...nice pictures by the way!


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*Horses*

rear view mirror


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Soup n Salads*

Well some peeps were busting at the seams latley, so I lighted it up. Next week is a bit special, so the tides will turn.

RedFeech Halfshell My way ( Look at the Greens )

Trout Cakes n Ceviche ( No Mayo.. More Greeens )

RedFeech Courtbollion. ( Loaded with Greens n fresh redfeech stock ) I should of took more pics of this creation...

Windsor Salad

Windsor Salad, Mangrove Sauteed sided by a Tortillini Pasta / artichoke chicken sausage salad with 15 other greens.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sons First Dove Hunt*

First Hunt with the red ryder


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

this was last sunday 


















went this morning and killed 2 birds..


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Okay what gives with the aggie coozie but a Texes Tech sticker on the truck back window...nice pictures by the way!


I am an Aggie....our son chose Petroleum Engineering and A&M was full....Tech was a second choice and working out very well.....thus we are proud parents.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

After all these great pics I've viewed today, I thought it might be best to post this one. It's what happens when you eat a whole bagel and your digestive tract is in your forehead.


----------



## FishinMama (Jun 19, 2006)

82cowboys, your boy is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Just graduated Aircrew Candidate School here in Pensacola. Now I'm checked into NATTC for AWS A school. Should be fun, here's a picture of the helos ill be a crewman on, the MH-53! And a view from Flounder's last weekend.....lots of fun to be had there for a guy whose been locked up on base in training for a few months


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounding_7th said:


> Just graduated Aircrew Candidate School here in Pensacola. Now I'm checked into NATTC for AWS A school. Should be fun, here's a picture of the helos ill be a crewman on, the MH-53! And a view from Flounder's last weekend.....lots of fun to be had there for a guy whose been locked up on base in training for a few months


I thank I worked on a couple of those MH-53 back at Kaneohe in 1969. Too bad we don' update our politicians like we do a good airframes.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

rsmith said:


> I thank I worked on a couple of those MH-53 back at Kaneohe in 1969. Too bad we don' update our politicians like we do a good airframes.


I can't wait to get out to my training squadron in Norfolk and get to flying! Kind of funny, NAS Corpus Christi used to have a squadron of these until a few years back.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Stay out of the bars and find a couple of buds that want to see the local sites and sounds. You will meet more girls that way than in bars.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

*BEST Friday pic ... ever*

My daughter just sent me a text message with a picture of my grand-daughter. I didn't notice at first, but my grand daughter was trying to tell me something .....


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

TxFig said:


> My daughter just sent me a text message with a picture of my grand-daughter. I didn't notice at first, but my grand daughter was trying to tell me something .....


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

rsmith said:


> Stay out of the bars and find a couple of buds that want to see the local sites and sounds. You will meet more girls that way than in bars.


I know! I really wanna hit the aviation museum here on base, probably check it out tomorrow. I'm still convinced I fell in love with the bartender I met downtown last weekend  haha


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - monkey pancakes
2 - full crop of acorns in Seabrook. hope my deer in Centerville have the same diet to fatten up
3 - outriggers buckets. salty dog was gone before the pic.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounding_7th said:


> Just graduated Aircrew Candidate School here in Pensacola. Now I'm checked into NATTC for AWS A school. Should be fun, here's a picture of the helos ill be a crewman on, the MH-53! And a view from Flounder's last weekend.....lots of fun to be had there for a guy whose been locked up on base in training for a few months


Congratulations! Enjoy yourself, you will have a lot of great memories.

Of course, you being in ASW makes you my sworn enemy; me being a submariner, from back when the boats were made of wood!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My baby girl and my bro. We went offshore to break in a new power head. My dog loved it.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Teal Hunting Pictures


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

spike404 said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy yourself, you will have a lot of great memories.
> 
> Of course, you being in ASW makes you my sworn enemy; me being a submariner, from back when the boats were made of wood!


Thanks for your service, sir! I haven't done anything yet! But not to worry, we aren't anti sub, although I've heard plenty of jokes about you sub guys

I'm mine counter warfare Aircrewman. We don't have the headphones on inside a p3 listening to sonar buoys all day.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> This is our first big project vitamin sea and I did together and it turned out better than hoped. We love it!


Very nice job, looks great. 
Pls let me be discrete, I see two possible problems if you didn't address it early. 
1. That black & white toot could become very overly spoiled any time and management will vary at times. PM me and I can meet/pick it up anytime. 

2. To maintain termite control,there should always be at least 2 inch _*visual*_ of the house foundation and weep-holes first brick run. I see you've got the deck smack against the brick, lost sight of the foundation, no better gate-way for fire-ants and termites delight to use the first 12 hours after deck's completion.

The 2 inches help in visual detection of dirt mounds and tunnels that can be built hours after your last inspection especially if the area has become extra moist. Can't see the foundation on your wall with the elec load center if your deck is against the brick. Pulling the sheet rock and damaged short studs under that window is living grief.

Kids, just trying to head-off an area of possible pain before it gets started by throwing a note of awareness. ------Keep having fun.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounding_7th said:


> I can't wait to get out to my training squadron in Norfolk and get to flying! Kind of funny, NAS Corpus Christi used to have a squadron of these until a few years back.


My mom's cousin commanded that squadron at one time, he is not the Base Commander IIRC in Bahrain.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

fwoodwader said:


> my mom's cousin commanded that squadron at one time, he is not the base commander iirc in bahrain.


hooyah aircrew


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I scored big this weekend. I picked up a S&W Sigma 9 for my wife Friday night with only 50 rounds down the pipe for only $275. Then I got myself a Bull barrel Ruger 10/22, with a 6-26x44 BSA Platinum scope for only $350. But here is the best part, the guy I bought if from had gotten this rifle in trade for something, and had never even fired it, or looked it over. He just wanted to sell it and get some cash. I took it apart when I got home to give it a thorough cleaning and lube, this is when I found the special stamp. Turns out, this is a Kimber Custom Ruger 10/22. I almost felt guilty, but it didn't last long...
Here is the wife's new baby








And my deal of the week, she is a tack driver. I put 25 rounds at 30yrds in just over the size of a quarter, standing freehand. On a bench with bags should be all in the same hole.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

sweet..

a


----------

